# Hello:) I`m from Poland...



## Lily (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi 
I don't speak English well, therefore please forgive me my mistakes. I will try to be understandable. 
I am a Pole and I love mice. In Polish Mouse Club I don't have big achievements, for I have just begun. I have the internship. Very much your mice interested me. They are very beautiful, simply excellent!  I would like at one time to achieve some beautiful changes in breeding. I am studying animal husbandry and I want to connect my profession and future life with animals. Here in Poland most people are dead-earnest and laugh at my dreams. I believe that you will accept me and you will treat os one of you. What I am interested in the most, are the long-haired and astrex mice in varieties: black, BEW, red (red sable) and chocolate (chocolate tan).

These are a few of lovely mice of mine:


















































I have also Berberian mice (Lemniscomys barbarus):

















I am greeting warmly:
Lidia


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Lidia, Welcome to our forum 

That mouse in your first picture is stunning


----------



## Lily (Mar 26, 2009)

I am glad that you like it.  Its name is Malczik. It is a male, he was born in February. He is very good-natured.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome! Love the dove tan 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Welcome, I am also interested in Longhaires but its so hard to get hold of any good ones, yours are lovely, shame you dont live in England  All mine seem to grow into their lovely long coats as they age.


----------



## Lily (Mar 26, 2009)

Angelmouse said:


> shame you dont live in England


I don't live in England, but I have family living in Cambridge. It is likely that I will come to see there in September.  I will have had then litters after Malczik (lhs chocolate sable) with lovely young girls: chocolate, chocolate tan, cinamon, red and BEW. They are short-haired, but they are carrying the lh gene after parents  BEW has 7 lhs in its lineage.

These are kids of the sister of her mother, which are owned by a friend of mine: 

















We could make an international exchange.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow! All of your mice are stunning! :shock:


----------



## Lily (Mar 26, 2009)

Heh, thanks. I am enraptured your rumpwhite - in Poland they aren't.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, I breed rumpwhites and I live in Cambridge. Let me know if you do visit and you can have some rumpwhites.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya..... just love your first mouse in pic .... stunning.........


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Lily said:


> Heh, thanks. I am enraptured your rumpwhite - in Poland they aren't.


Yes I love the rumpwhites too!! it's a shame they are not in poland :-( Maybe you could get a few and introduce them into poland!!! That would be a big achievment!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Lidia, nice to meet you. I went to judge a mouse show in Poland last year, perhaps you were there!


----------



## Lily (Mar 26, 2009)

I didn't know that people in England are so nice.  Thank you very much for your help. Ian - I will certainly speak to you, although as I've already said, I'll be visiting Cambridge not before the turn of August and September.

I am still thinking about how one can transport mice overseas. The price doesn't matter much to me - I will do my best to make their travel as less stressful as possible.

I've been a Polish Mouse Club member since February, but I fell in love with mice a long, long time ago. I am dreaming of having a large breeding and have some achievements at that field, since I would like to lead my university education towards genetics.

I am very happy of making new relationships with you. You have motivated me a lot to learn English a bit more. 

I will be letting you know regularly of my litters. I think that first of them will appear in July. If you'd like to, I can bring some of them with me and give them to you.
MouseBreeder and Ian - you will have the priority of choice. 

P.S.
What are your astrexs like? Are they also a type of "baby astrex" and straightening up with age?

Your Lily


----------

